# cosa mi spetta



## Old trottola (10 Marzo 2007)

La mia domanda è la seguente : io e mio marito abbiamo deciso di separarci con la consensuale, non abbiamo figli ,siamo in comunione dei beni e abbiamo cointestata la casa ;stiamo pagando il mutuo della casa entrambi dividendo la quota mensile a metà .Io fino ad ora di mutuo ho pagato circa 17000 euro e anche lui,avendo mio marito deciso di tenersi la casa e andare avanti a pagarsela da solo cedendogli la mia conproprietà ,lui è tenuto a restituirmi per intero la somma versata fino ad ora? oppure come sostiene lui bisogna sottrarre la quota di interesse pagata ,che non c'entra con il valore della casa e che ammonta a circa la metà cioè 8000 euro ? in pratica mi deve solo la quota capitale versata fino ad oggi?? spero di essere stata piu chiara grazie aiutatemi a capire Trottola!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2007)

*Ma veh!*



trottola ha detto:


> La mia domanda è la seguente : in caso di una separazione consensuale in comunione dei beni se c'è una casa da dividere con il mutuo ancora acceso , al coniuge che decide di tenersela ,senza avere figli a carico,è tenuto a restituire la somma versata dall' altro coniuge in 4 anni e tre mesi che ammonta a circa 17000 euro oppure gli spetta la metà in quanto ci sono gli interessi passivi ??? grazie ( piccola premessa la casa è intestata ad entrambi ).
> Saluti


Intanto benvenuta trottola... 

Ma la tua domanda non è molto chiara..riguardo ai 4 anni e tre mesi (è il periodo residuo del mutuo?)

In genere in caso di consensuale e senza figli a carico e in comunione dei beni, si fa la stima del patrimonio complessivo familiare e si divide tale valore a metà (grossomodo).

Nel caso che uno dei due coniugi decida di tenere la casa dovrebbe corrisponderne all'altro il controvalore (nel caso di un mutuo ancora acceso dal valore stimato dall'immobile occorrerebbe detrarre il valore capitale quindi senza interessi del debito residuo).

Il tutto se di consensuale si parla si può mediare/compensare con gli eventuali alimenti che il coniuge con maggior reddito dovrebbe corrispondere all'altro.

Ovviamente quanto sopra è indicativo, non son avvocato!!


----------



## Compos mentis no log (11 Marzo 2007)

Non ci ho capito un mazzo di carte.
Soggetto, predicato verbale e complemento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2007)

*a me sembra chiaro*

Hanno la casa cointestata . Lei vuole tenersela. Vuol sapere se, per fare il passaggio di proprietà, e intestarla interamente a se stessa, ne rimborsare lui deve restituire tutta la metà del mutuo versato in quattro anni e mezzo o detrarre gli interessi passivi
Però di soldi io non ci capisco un'h 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2007)

*trottola*

Se vuole i soldi indietro, mutuo versati , più gli nteressi deve farti causa per ottenerli. Ma tu puoi sempre dimostrare che mente lui pagava il mutuo, tu ti sobbarcavi altre spese per l'andamento della casa. Non sarebbe una causa facile da vincere.


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Marzo 2007)

Ciao Trottola e benvenuta anche da parte mia.

Direi di lasciar perdere i discorsi con tuo marito circa le sue ... ma anche le tue idee su come cedere la tua quota di proprietà e a che prezzo; non sono semplici per nessuno questo genere di accordi.

Ti suggerisco di metterlo in essere nella separazione e lasciare l'onere al Giudice, ... di giudicare quale sia in modo migliore per dividersi la proprietà immobiliare; in fondo, state pagando il giudice anche per questo genere di cose.

Non cominciate a credere che il vostro metro sia giusto, ... non è possibile che sia così.

Lasciate e rimettevi al Giudice il come sia equo arrangiare la vostra proprietà, ... evitate botte di soldi con gli avvocati a discutere su chi debba avere questo e quello,  .... e finire per pagare la villa al mare di questi legali.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




All'udienza dovete essere d'accordo entrambi su tutto, ... è molto meglio


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Marzo 2007)

Ho trovato una sentenza interessante, non risolve ... ma è interessante leggerla:

*SEPARAZIONE DEI CONIUGI*
*Casa coniugale*

*LS 6 marzo 1987 n. 74 art. 11 l.*
*Codice civile (1942) art. 155*


*Nell'ipotesi in cui la casa coniugale appartenga in comproprietà ad entrambi i coniugi, manchino figli minori o figli maggiorenni conviventi con uno dei genitori, ed entrambi i coniugi rivendichino il godimento esclusivo della casa coniugale, l'esercizio del potere discrezionale del giudice della separazione non può trovare altra giustificazione se non quella che, in presenza di una sostanziale parità di diritti, può essere favorito il solo coniuge che non abbia adeguati redditi propri, al fine di consentirgli la conservazione di un tenore di vita corrispondente a quello di cui godeva in costanza di matrimonio. Ne consegue che, laddove entrambi i coniugi comproprietari della casa familiare abbiano adeguati redditi propri, il giudice della separazione dovrà respingere le domande contrapposte di assegnazione del godimento esclusivo della casa stessa, lasciandone la disciplina agli accordi tra comproprietari, i quali, ove non riescano a raggiungere un ragionevole assetto dei propri interessi, restano liberi di chiedere la divisione dell'immobile dopo lo scioglimento della comunione familiare che consegue al passaggio in giudicato della sentenza di separazione.*

*Cassazione civile, sez. I, 28 gennaio 1998, n. 822*

*Verrusio c. Guglielmi *

*Giust. civ. Mass. 1998, 173*
*Famiglia e diritto 1998, 125 nota (DE MARZO)*

E' un caso diverso dal tuo dal momento che non reclami l'immobile, ma da un'idea di come si sposterà la decisione del giudice nel caso che decidiate di presentarvi da lui senza questo accordo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: tieni presente che la quasi totalità delle Sentenze, ... sostiene il coniuge più debole economicamente (lo favorisce nella separazione dei beni); ti suggerisco davvero di proporre a tuo marito di lasciare decidere al Giudice, ... e poi, come mossa dietro le quinte, ... di precisare anche il tuo reddito ed il suo. Se il suo reddito è minore, ... è quasi certo che il Giudice opti per una divisione anche su questa base, ... a tuo vantaggio.


----------



## Old caterina (12 Marzo 2007)

*valore di mercato*

SECONDO ME HA RAGIONE TUO MARITO, MA SOLO IN PARTE 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   EVI CONSIDERARE LA SOLA SORTA CAPITALE E NON GLI INTERESSI. iL DISCORSO IMPORTANTE  DA FARE è  DATO DAL VALORE DELLA CASA. 
MI SPIEGO: DA QUANDO L'AVETE COMPERATA AD OGGI, SE IL SUO VALORE è AUMENTATO (ED I PREZZI SONO IN CRESCITA VERTIGINOSA) O SONO STATI FATTI LAVORI, LA SORTA CAPITALE DA TE VERSATA...VA SOTTRATTA DAL VALORE DELLA CASA RIVALUTATA, CHE NON è IL PREZZO DI ACQUISTO. 
VOLENDO FARE I PRECISI...DEVI CONSIDERARE SE IL MUTUO è A TASSO FISSO O VARIABILE. CMQ LUI FA  UN AFFARE VISTO CHE ALL'INIZIO IL PIANO DI AMMORTAMENTO PREVEDE UNA RATA CHE PER LA MAGGIOR PARTE è COMPOSTA SOLO DI INTERESSI.
qUINDI POTRESTI COMINCIARE COL FARTI VALUTARE LA CASA DA UN'AGENZIA, E POI VAI IN BANCA, FATTI DARE UNA COPIA DEL PIANO DI AMMORTAMENTO...E FALLO VEDERE AD UN COMMERCIALISTA. 
ma secondo me...se ti metti su questa strada...la consensuale non la fai piu'!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







trottola ha detto:


> La mia domanda è la seguente : io e mio marito abbiamo deciso di separarci con la consensuale, non abbiamo figli ,siamo in comunione dei beni e abbiamo cointestata la casa ;stiamo pagando il mutuo della casa entrambi dividendo la quota mensile a metà .Io fino ad ora di mutuo ho pagato circa 17000 euro e anche lui,avendo mio marito deciso di tenersi la casa e andare avanti a pagarsela da solo cedendogli la mia conproprietà ,lui è tenuto a restituirmi per intero la somma versata fino ad ora? oppure come sostiene lui bisogna sottrarre la quota di interesse pagata ,che non c'entra con il valore della casa e che ammonta a circa la metà cioè 8000 euro ? in pratica mi deve solo la quota capitale versata fino ad oggi?? spero di essere stata piu chiara grazie aiutatemi a capire Trottola!


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Marzo 2007)

caterina ha detto:


> .......... ma secondo me...se ti metti su questa strada...la consensuale non la fai piu'!!!


Esattamente caterina, ... il piano di ammortamento potrebbero cominciare a calcolarlo dopo averci lasciato a testa oltre 10.000 euro dagli avvocati (la cifra è ambiziosa, ... in verità finiranno per pagare molto di più)

PS: in questo caso, credo farebbero prima a cedere l'immobile ai legali (in parti uguali) .... prima di iniziare la discussione, ... almeno la parcella è già pagata.


----------



## Old caterina (12 Marzo 2007)

*fa*

[
Vedo che anche tu non nutri nessuna stima per la razza "avvocati" ...veri scacalli!!!!
Lo vedi che il governo di sinistra qualcosa ha fatto??? in parte ha cercato di arginare il fenomeno concedendo la possibilità di trattare la parcella prima di conferire l'incarico, e li ha obbligati ad avere conti correnti dedicati all'attività(di spennamento). prima era addirittura illegale!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma...fatta la legge...trovato l'inganno...e chi piu' di un avvocato!!!
Io fossi la nostra amica...mi prendere quello che mi vuole dare...e andrei oltre!!! Se vai in giudizio devi anche sperare, che il giudice che emetterà la sentenza...la mattina della decisione...non si alzi incazzato!!!!


quote=Fa.;36999]Esattamente caterina, ... il piano di ammortamento potrebbero cominciare a calcolarlo dopo averci lasciato a testa oltre 10.000 euro dagli avvocati (la cifra è ambiziosa, ... in verità finiranno per pagare molto di più)

PS: in questo caso, credo farebbero prima a cedere l'immobile ai legali (in parti uguali) .... prima di iniziare la discussione, ... almeno la parcella è già pagata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Marzo 2007)

caterina ha detto:


> [
> Vedo che anche tu non nutri nessuna stima per la razza "avvocati" ...veri scacalli!!!!
> Lo vedi che il governo di sinistra qualcosa ha fatto??? in parte ha cercato di arginare il fenomeno concedendo la possibilità di trattare la parcella prima di conferire l'incarico, e li ha obbligati ad avere conti correnti dedicati all'attività(di spennamento). prima era addirittura illegale!!!!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Caterina, gli avvocati fanno il loro lavoro come tutti, ... pure a cambiare una caldaia non è mica un regalo, ... e nemmeno l'auto con i suoi pezzi di ricambio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ce l'ho con gli avvocati, ... trovo che si facciano ancora pagare poco per le rotture di balle che devono ascoltare. Se c'è gente che si fa fregare milionate dai maghi, perchè loro dovrebbero fare sconti ????

Circa la loro parcella, te lo puoi scordare che cambia qualcosa, ... è un tarrifario dello Stato sotto direzione dell'Ordine Forense che come tutti sanno, riempiono dall'alba della democrazia tutti i .... "seggioloni" del Parlamento e del Senato.

E per dirla tutta, potrebbero pure liberazzare gli onorari, pochi sanno ... che esiste il minimo ed il massimo su una parcella, ... ai nostri giorni nessuno ha mai applicato il minimo.

Per esempio: per una Separazione Consensuale, ... la tariffa minima è di 1.500 euro per entrambi i coniugi, ... ti risulta che qualcuno sia riuscito a pagare il minimo ? Vanno sul massimo ... 3.000 euro, ... e i coniugi sono talmente furbi da prendere un avvocato a testa, ... e così pagano 6.000 euro. La colpa di questa stupidità non è certo degli avvocati.  

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: la legge e l'inganno non lo fanno gli avvocati, sono i loro stessi clienti che si tirano la zappa sui piedi da soli.


----------



## Old caterina (12 Marzo 2007)

*caro Fa...*

Mi sembra che il paragone proprio non regga...il chiromante con l'avvocato!!!
Cmq una novità adesso c'è...è possibile trattare!!!! Sono stati anche aboliti i minimi tariffari...permettendo ai giovani di andar sotto quelle tabelle e spiazzare quella miriade di vecchi principi del foro!!
Ma lo sai che le parcelle vanno calcolate al valore del contendere? Come se per una causa di 100.000 euro ci volesse 10 volte l'impegno per una si 10.000!! 
invece il tecnico della caldaia...ha la tariffa ad ore!!!!
Sostenere poi che per far valere dei diritti devi farti ricattare da un avvocato(il tuo)...è tutt'altro che tirarsi la zappa sui piedi. Cosa devi fare...rinunciare?
 Cmq il mio giudizio sugli avvocati è viziato da cattive esperienze...non me ne vogliano quelli che svolgono onestamente il loro lavoro.


Caterina, gli avvocati fanno il loro lavoro come tutti, ... pure a cambiare una caldaia non è mica un regalo, ... e nemmeno l'auto con i suoi pezzi di ricambio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ce l'ho con gli avvocati, ... trovo che si facciano ancora pagare poco per le rotture di balle che devono ascoltare. Se c'è gente che si fa fregare milionate dai maghi, perchè loro dovrebbero fare sconti ????

Circa la loro parcella, te lo puoi scordare che cambia qualcosa, ... è un tarrifario dello Stato sotto direzione dell'Ordine Forense che come tutti sanno, riempiono dall'alba della democrazia tutti i .... "seggioloni" del Parlamento e del Senato.

E per dirla tutta, potrebbero pure liberazzare gli onorari, pochi sanno ... che esiste il minimo ed il massimo su una parcella, ... ai nostri giorni nessuno ha mai applicato il minimo.

Per esempio: per una Separazione Consensuale, ... la tariffa minima è di 1.500 euro per entrambi i coniugi, ... ti risulta che qualcuno sia riuscito a pagare il minimo ? Vanno sul massimo ... 3.000 euro, ... e i coniugi sono talmente furbi da prendere un avvocato a testa, ... e così pagano 6.000 euro. La colpa di questa stupidità non è certo degli avvocati.  

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: la legge e l'inganno non lo fanno gli avvocati, sono i loro stessi clienti che si tirano la zappa sui piedi da soli.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]


----------



## Old caterina (12 Marzo 2007)

*trottola*

Forse ho trovato una possibile soluzione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se l'ultimo decreto bersani è già in vigore (sinceramente nn lo so),si puo andare in banca e chiedere quanto è necessario per l'estinzione anticipata del mutuo (con la riforma nn c'è piu' la penale). Sottrai dal valore attuale  della casa(nn il prezzo di acquisto) la somma necessaria per l'estinzione e dividi per 2. Il risultato è quanto a te dovuto!


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Marzo 2007)

... trattare .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma questo esisteva anche prima, .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    mi stai uccidendo Caterina.

Provaci ..... a trattare .....    

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Dai non esagerare, le cartomanti era una piccola parentesi tanto per ... toglila e vedrai che il senso del mio post non cambia in niente.

Non conosci gli avvocati, ... e ancora meno, .... conosci i clienti.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: non prenderla come offesa, ... non ho mai riso tanto in un post .....


----------



## Old caterina (12 Marzo 2007)

*fa*














  è evidente che non sai di cosa parli...quindi non ti resta che ridere della tua ignoranza!


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Marzo 2007)

caterina ha detto:


> è evidente che non sai di cosa parli...quindi non ti resta che ridere della tua ignoranza!


Lo sapevo che ti saresti offesa, ... non avresti dovuto, ... non era per nulla riferito a te.

Se mi posso permettere, ho avuto un ufficio per 2 anni nello Studio di un avvocato, ... senza contare le stronzate che ho potuto vedere, .... le tariffe le conosco quasi a memoria.

Però, preferisco lasciarti l'idea che io non sappia di cosa parlo, ... mi diverte di più così .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: però non dire che Prodi e la sua banda ha liberato le tariffe dei legali, ... rischio di prendermi un infarto ridendo, .... non mi dispiacerebbe crepare ridendo .... però magari, ... vorrei dire anche la mia ....


----------



## Old caterina (12 Marzo 2007)

Il fatto è che tu credi sempre di sapere tutto! Non mi sono affatto offesa non vedo perchè avrei dovuto. Tu non sai io che rapporto sto io con gli avvocati, e non conosci le ragioni per cui io arrivo a queste conclusioni. Abbiamo entrambi espesso il nostro personalissimo parere. Mi sa tanto che ne fai una questione politica...io di sicuro no!
Di prodi nn mi fraga un tubo...ma che abbia dato fastidio alla categoria...questo è certo!!!!





Fa. ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che ti saresti offesa, ... non avresti dovuto, ... non era per nulla riferito a te.
> 
> Se mi posso permettere, ho avuto un ufficio per 2 anni nello Studio di un avvocato, ... senza contare le stronzate che ho potuto vedere, .... le tariffe le conosco quasi a memoria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Marzo 2007)

caterina ha detto:


> Il fatto è che tu credi sempre di sapere tutto! Non mi sono affatto offesa non vedo perchè avrei dovuto. Tu non sai io che rapporto sto io con gli avvocati, e non conosci le ragioni per cui io arrivo a queste conclusioni. Abbiamo entrambi espesso il nostro personalissimo parere. Mi sa tanto che ne fai una questione politica...io di sicuro no!
> Di prodi nn mi fraga un tubo...ma che abbia dato fastidio alla categoria...questo è certo!!!!


 
Beh, ... della tua posizione politica non mi sembra molto che ne abbia fatto un "oggetto oscuro", ... ne hai parlato come se finalmente si potesse trattare con il legali.

Ti ho solo precisato (tra una risata e l'altra), che questo era già possibile, ... e pure dalla metà del 1900, ... se poi la gente non tratta il prezzo con i legali e loro applicano sistematicamente il prezzo più altro, ... beh, non mi pare una gran trovata una legge che dice che puoi trattare visto che già esiste.

Io non credo assolutamente di sapere tutto, ... so bene alcune cose, molte altre no, ... ma su questo tema sei caduta proprio su qualcosa che posso ribattere molto bene.

Tu hai espresso il tuo parere, ... io ho solo specificato come funziona il tariffario forense, ... libera pure tu di fare lo stesso, ... sospetto che le nostre opinioni non servono a molto, ... per questo che io non ne ho fatte.

PS: tu sei molto illusa su quello che ha fatto Prodi, ... davvero molto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Si vede che in Italia ci vivi, .... ma non la vivi.


----------



## Old caterina (12 Marzo 2007)

*per farla finita*

...non ti rispondo...si è capito che l'ultima parola deve essere la tua...lo si evince dal tuo PS.
Adesso stabilisci pure che io sono un'illusa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Beato te che hai tutte queste certezze...su di te...su di me...e addirittura su come io viva il mio paese!





Fa. ha detto:


> Beh, ... della tua posizione politica non mi sembra molto che ne abbia fatto un "oggetto oscuro", ... ne hai parlato come se finalmente si potesse trattare con il legali.
> 
> Ti ho solo precisato (tra una risata e l'altra), che questo era già possibile, ... e pure dalla metà del 1900, ... se poi la gente non tratta il prezzo con i legali e loro applicano sistematicamente il prezzo più altro, ... beh, non mi pare una gran trovata una legge che dice che puoi trattare visto che già esiste.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Marzo 2007)

caterina ha detto:


> ...non ti rispondo...si è capito che l'ultima parola deve essere la tua...lo si evince dal tuo PS.
> Adesso stabilisci pure che io sono un'illusa
> 
> 
> ...


Ne fai un fatto personale, ... io non l'ho fatto e nemmeno ci ho pensato.

PS: visto che ti piacciono i miei ps te ne faccio un altro, ....  potevi dire la tua su Prodi se tanto ti da sicurezza che abbia avuto ragione di agevolare i consumatori sui legali. Il fatto di mettere tutto sul personale e lamentarsi del mio modo di esporre queste cose ... non è sicuramente un argomento molto incisivo. Non basta dire che Prodi ha aiutato i consumatori, ... sarebbe saggio dire cosa ha fatto in concreto di nuovo ... e a te stava la parola da 4 post indietro.


----------



## Old caterina (12 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ne fai un fatto personale, ... io non l'ho fatto e *nemmeno ci ho pensato.*
> 
> *che ti risulti difficile pensare è evidente! Sei troppo preso ad arrampicarti sugli specchi!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Marzo 2007)

caterina ha detto:


> Fa. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ne fai un fatto personale, ... io non l'ho fatto e *nemmeno ci ho pensato.*
> ...


----------



## Old caterina (12 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> caterina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Su di me sono evidenti *1000 altre* cose negative (tutte una peggiore dell'altra), ... e la pigrizia m'impedisce di tentare scalate sugli specchi tanto faticose.
> ...


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Marzo 2007)

caterina ha detto:


> Fa. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *ok...hai trovato il modo per zittirmi...ti riconosci tutti i difetti di questo mondo...tranne quello che ti viene contestato in questa sede!!!
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Marzo 2007)

*Notizia..non giudizio*

8/9/2006​Articolo tratto da:​​​La Repubblica​
Dopo la protesta di due settimane a luglio,nuova agitazione delle toghe contro il decreto Bersani:"Governo chiuso al
dialogo"
Proclamati altri sei giorni di sciopero, bloccati tutti i processi
Torna toga selvaggia. Gli avvocati hanno proclamato sei giorni di sciopero consecutivi (dal 18 al 23 settembre) per
protestare contro il decreto Bersani. La decisione è stata presa dall'assemblea generale degli ordini forensi. Saranno
bloccate tutte le udienze: civili, penali e amministrative. Assicurati solo i procedimenti urgenti e i servizi essenziali. Il
piano di mobilitazione è stato illustrato alla Commissione di garanzia per il diritto di sciopero. A sostegno della rivolta
degli avvocati si sono schierati i partiti del centro destra, in particolare Forza Italia e Alleanza nazional; hanno
stigmatizzato la decisione (gli avvocati hanno già scioperato per tredici giorni a luglio) diverse associazioni dei
consumatori.​​​*L'Oua (l'organismo unitario dell'avvocatura), una sorta di braccio politico" dell'ordine,*
*contesta l'impianto complessivo del provvedimento del governo ormai convertito in legge. **Gli avvocati*
*sono contro il superamento delle tariffe minime*, la possibilità per gli studi professionali di farsi pubblicità e di costituirsi
in società. Difendono, in sostanza, la situazione esistente prima della legge presentata dal ministro Bersani e temono,
ora, pure possibili «attacchi» alla Cassa previdenziale della categoria. Critici anche nei confronti della cosiddetta class
action e della riforma delle assicurazioni che, prevedendo il meccanismo dell'indennizzo diretto (il danno pagato dalla
compagnia di cui si è clienti) mette di fatto fuori gioco gli avvocati. Tutte scelte – secondo la categoria - che porta allo
«svilimento» del ruolo degli avvocati e ne riducono l'indipendenza. *«In assenza di qualunque novità positiva da
parte del governo rispetto al decreto Bersani e nella totale mancanza di dialogo - ha detto il presidente
dell'Oua, Michelina Grillo - non possiamo che confermare la nostra astensione». *E la mobilitazione potrebbe
continuare: a Venezia l'ordine degli avvocati ha invitato i propri iscritti a cancellarsi dall'elenco speciale dei difensori
d'ufficio e dei patrocinanti a spese dello Stato. Nuove proteste potrebbero essere decise in occasione del congresso
nazionale forense, in programma a Roma dal21 al 24 settembre prossimi. Dai penalisti è arrivato un sostegno esplicito
allo sciopero: «Auspichiamo che il governo torni su posizioni più civili - ha detto il presidente dell'Unione delle camere
penali italiane, Ettore Randazzo –data la rilevanza costituzionale della difesa, qui massacrata da disposizioni
forsennate». L'associazione dei consumatori Cittadinanzattiva ha definito lo sciopero «una grave ritorsione nei confronti
dei cittadini»:E il Movimento difesa del cittadino ha parlato di «una chiusura corporativa preoccupante e anacronistica».
Ma contro l'iniziativa dell'Oua si è schierata anche l'Anpa, che è una piccola associazione di giovani avvocati: «La
conferma dello sciopero è solo il canto del cigno di chi non vuole cambiare. È una protesta dannosa e anche inutile
perché il decreto legge è già stato convertito in legge». . A chiedere al governo di aprire un confronto con gli avvocati è
stato il capogruppo di An nella Commissione Giustizia della Camera, Giuseppe Consolo secondo il quale sono
«legittime» le richieste dei difensori."

*Giusto per la cronaca!!*






​


----------



## Old Fa. (13 Marzo 2007)

Dei praticanti non ne parla mai nessuno, ... si fanno un culo pazzesco all'Università, per poi andare a lavorare gratis negli studi e fare gli schiavi a tempo indeterminato, ....  visto che quella casta merdosa ne boccia il 70% (cifra ufficiale) di quelli che osano fare l'esame di Stato.

Si, gli danno 150 euro al mese, ... nemmeno per coprire le spese di trasporto e mangiarsi un merdoso panino pieno di vermi in un bar sud africano.

Quelli li prenderei a calci nel culo, ... altro che fare pubblicità e costituirsi in società. 

PS: meglio consigliare al proprio figlio di fare l'idraulico, ... nel tempo che diventi avvocato, ... come idraulico hai già la villa al mare e la casa in campagna


----------



## Old maela579 (24 Marzo 2007)

*re*



trottola ha detto:


> La mia domanda è la seguente : io e mio marito abbiamo deciso di separarci con la consensuale, non abbiamo figli ,siamo in comunione dei beni e abbiamo cointestata la casa ;stiamo pagando il mutuo della casa entrambi dividendo la quota mensile a metà .Io fino ad ora di mutuo ho pagato circa 17000 euro e anche lui,avendo mio marito deciso di tenersi la casa e andare avanti a pagarsela da solo cedendogli la mia conproprietà ,lui è tenuto a restituirmi per intero la somma versata fino ad ora? oppure come sostiene lui bisogna sottrarre la quota di interesse pagata ,che non c'entra con il valore della casa e che ammonta a circa la metà cioè 8000 euro ? in pratica mi deve solo la quota capitale versata fino ad oggi?? spero di essere stata piu chiara grazie aiutatemi a capire Trottola!


Io ho fatto così: abbiamo fatto stimare casa e lui mi ha dato la metà di quanto stimato


----------

